# 3 week old - do you think she sleeps too much during the day?



## MillieMoo

How much did your 3 week old sleep throughout the day? My little one feeds every 3 hours and basically sleeps in between the times she's not feeding! 

Once it gets to 7pm she doesn't sleep well up until 10pm feed, at which point we go to bed and she'll wake once/twice in the night for a feed. 

Do you think she's sleeping too much during the day? How can I keep her awake if I need to?


----------



## IHrtSteve

My Louie was 2 weeks on Monday and is exactly the same. He has a few hours in the morning where e is mostly awake...then he is asleep ALL day except to eat. His schedule is still not set but he does have a few more awake hours between 8pm and midnight (not the whole time) then he sleeps good at night (1 or 2 feeds) I think we r lucky with these schedules! I am very pleased with it. He is eating well too. 3oz every 3hrs...give or take. He is a very happy soul!


----------



## Cattia

My son was the same, it's totally normal at that age and there is no need to wake them up or keep them awake, just enjoy the free time. My son won't sleep at all in the day now :wacko:


----------



## MillieMoo

Thanks all! I really hope she sleeps well tonight otherwise my husband blames me that I've let her sleep all day so it's my fault she won't sleep at night! I just really can't keep her awake during the day! If I try she just screams!


----------



## littleblonde

its completly normal for a 3 week old to sleep like that. They grow and learn in there sleep. gradually you will notice that lo should have more awake periods. as long as your lo is waking to feed and is alert when awake then its all normal x


----------



## aliss

Your husband needs to understand sleep cycles - babies at 3 weeks don't know day/night. More sleep makes more sleep. Keeping up a 3 week old in the day will cause them to be even worse at night. She's too young for any sort of sleep expectation.


----------



## littleblonde

tell your hubby you cant keep a 3 week old baby awake. if you try then baby will just become over tired and then you will have a screaming miserable baby on your hands and still no sleep.


----------



## MillieMoo

Thanks ladies! I'm leaving her alone to sleep then and not going to try and wake her!


----------



## Lashes85

Vinnie sleeps most of the day away. He stays awake from 6.30-7am till 9.30-10.30am then sleeps pretty much all day (apart from waking for a feed) till around 4.30pm ish till 6.30pm ish. Then he sleeps again till the morning apart from waking for a feed. He only wakes once in the night. His a very lazy baby lol xx


----------



## princess_bump

Sounds perfectly normal to me :) your hubby needs to understand this is just babies routine right now, and she'll eventually under the difference between night and day and find her own routine. i remember our daughter sleeping all the day too at that age :)


----------



## sma1588

my little one is almost 3 weeks as well and she sleeps the day away for the most part. she might be awake any where from 10 mins to and hr at most inbetween feeds. she will wake up to be changed,eat and then goes right back to sleep for the most part. if she has a bath in the morning she sleeps all day except eat and changed then its right back to sleep and sleeps almost all night waking about ever 3 1/2 -4 hrs


----------



## Frecks

Mine just screams when he's awake, it's hard to get him back to sleep after a feed, I have to leave him to sleep on me for half an hour to 45 mins, he's been screaming for about 3 hours in total today :( I wish he'd sleep!xxx


----------



## sma1588

if i wake up kaydence during a nap the whole day and night is just her screaming so we dont wake her or let any1 else wake her up...i think they really need there sleep at this point besides they are so used to sleeping alot in the womb


----------

